# Myriophyllum tuberculatum



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

I am more than a little behind on pruning. This is based on the tank condition.
The tank was pruned last week.
However, the Myriophyllum tuberculatum has sent out aerial growth.
I did not think it would grow emersed. Is/Has anyone grown this plant emersed?
My assumption is that if a plant will send out aerial growth then it can be grown emersed.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes, it can. There really aren't that many aquarium plants that can't. Examples are _Blyxa_, _Cabomba_, _Elodea_ and _Vallisneria_. If you look at entries in the PlantFinder, they all say if they can be grown emersed or not.

I grew another _Myriophyllum_ species emersed outside all summer and it did quite well. The strange thing was that it didn't look all that different from submersed growth.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. I was curious if the plant looked radically different growing emersed.
So what does the plant look like when it blooms?
Are these little pink blooms or just mutant growth?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Very cool! Yes, those do appear to be flowers. Can you get a shot of the whole emersed stem in better focus? We may have a use for it...


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

Here is another photo.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

Here is a picture with cabomba getting ready to bloom in the background.
This picture also gives a better view of the leaf formation prior to the thicker leaves.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

> Can you get a shot of the whole emersed stem in better focus? We may have a use for it...


If you have any desire for the original (size is 3.5M) or any additional photos let me know. 
Photography tips are welcome.
The aerial growth seems to resist wilting and continues to look like the photo except it has grown a bit.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It still needs to be in a bit better focus. The first one in post #5 is otherwise good. Do you have a tripod?


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

Well, I tried a tripod on a bucket to get a better photo.
I think the focus is still not that great.
Perhaps a better lens would help compensate for the photographer.


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

I have a couple of stems doing this sort of thing too. They look so different from when immersed, it's difficult to know exactly which species it is.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

> I think the focus is still not that great.


Close... A few more and you'll get it.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

Here is another photo. I think it is starting to look a bit rough.


----------



## riverspryte (Sep 16, 2006)

*Your camera lens...*

Are you using a Macro lens? If not, that would probably help. Macro's with a good f/ stop are reasonably expensive, though. Are you using a manual or automatic focus?


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

> Are you using a Macro lens?


 yes - EF 100mm f/2.8 Macro - (new today so I am not used to it) with canon EOS20D. I have tried manual an automatic focus.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

one more


----------



## fish_4_all (Jun 3, 2006)

I think it is looking great. Looks like one of the plants I might try emersed from submerged like you are doing.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

Here is a photo from a different tank. The plant looks quite different from the earlier photo in another tank. 









I am not sure if the black tips are damage from the heat of the lights or if this is normal.

Myriophyllum tuberculatum grows much better in this tank. Maybe that accounts for the different leaf shape when growing emersed. It is a bit invasive.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

A few more photos.


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

Cool Pictures!

-Andrew


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

Here is another stage.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Its the same type of flowers that Ammania has, small, tight, close to the stem, always in that elbow between a leaf and the stem. Has your Cabomba flowered yet? It looks entirely different. More like Bacopa.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

> Has your Cabomba flowered yet?


yes it has flowered.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

There you go! Little blue flower.


----------



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi !

Great pictures ! :clap2:

Are you sure you have a _Myriophyllum tuberculatum_ ? The leaves of my emerged _Myriophyllum tuberculatum_ look a little different:










Submerged plant:










Maybe I made a mistake identifying my plant.

Bye !

Juan


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

The shape of the leaves seem to vary with light intensity.
More light results in emersed growth with shorter leaves.
Thick leathery leaves seem to only appear when the plant is going to bloom. Here is a photo where the plant does not bloom.








Here is a photo of the plant submersed.








When it first arrived it was not as full as above and started out much thinner.


----------

